# anyone run into this?



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

My son in-law was at a property doing a flat rate job (debris, lawn, sales clean).
Codes enforcement stopped by and informed my son in-law that were suppose to have a occupational license to due trash outs in there town! He just gave us a warning , the fee for license was $100 a year! I do not do a lot of work in this town maybe 2 or 3 a year!


anyone else run in to this? if all the town started doing this and enforcing it ! it would put a hurting on me!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> My son in-law was at a property doing a flat rate job (debris, lawn, sales clean).
> Codes enforcement stopped by and informed my son in-law that were suppose to have a occupational license to due trash outs in there town! He just gave us a warning , the fee for license was $100 a year! I do not do a lot of work in this town maybe 2 or 3 a year!
> 
> 
> anyone else run in to this? if all the town started doing this and enforcing it ! it would put a hurting on me!


Not sure about Kentucky law but this would be a first for me,sounds like a Code Enforcement agent was trying to justify his job..a license to do a trashout???


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Not sure about Kentucky law but this would be a first for me,sounds like a Code Enforcement agent was trying to justify his job..a license to do a trashout???


kind of what I was thinking, but with all the there funds being reduced by slow economy! I wouldn`t put it past these smaller towns to try doing this!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kind of what happened to me once. We are licensed by the state as a garbage company. We were doing a cleanout and the inspector showed up and said we were not licensed to remove garbage (permits affixed to the truck). 
After about 15 minutes of going around I told him to have his boss come down. When he showed up I showed him our license and he pulled the guy to the side. Comes back with "ya we'll let you do it this time". Saw the same guy a couple of weeks later and all he did was wave.
Sometimes it is just a case of them not even knowing the law. lol


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I havent had that problem in louisville but I wouldnt doubt it with they way kentucky is getting with their enforcements. Some of these code enforcers have way to much time on their hands. I had to move to the outskirts of the city cause I was violating residential codes by operating a commercial business in a residential community. I had to pay fines til I decided to finally find a different house with enough acreage I could avoid them.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Towns in South Carolina i have to pay permits to work.

Hilton Head
Charleston
Forest Aces
Myrtle Beach
Simpsonville
Anderson
Lake City
Irmo
Great falls
Gaston
City of Greenville

Thats just off the top of my head,some of my guys trucks that cover a large area have permit stickers covering have of their back windows.

2300.00 i spend on getting permits last yr...yep just did my taxes.They are tax deductible tho.

The fines can be vary steep and they can ban you from working in their town for ever too.As times get tougher look for more small towns to institute the vary same policy.Welcome to the normal.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SIR said:


> I havent had that problem in louisville but I wouldnt doubt it with they way kentucky is getting with their enforcements. Some of these code enforcers have way to much time on their hands. I had to move to the outskirts of the city cause I was violating residential codes by operating a commercial business in a residential community. I had to pay fines til I decided to finally find a different house with enough acreage I could avoid them.


 
wait till DOT takes a bit out your ass! Happen to me about three years ago! I now run dot numbers and have a solid waste license !just a money grab and pisses me off when I see some of the vendor in my area pulling 16' trailer with a small truck! I had enough since to have the right equipment to be safe!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Towns in South Carolina i have to pay permits to work.
> 
> Hilton Head
> Charleston
> ...


 

Make you just love the flat rate and low pay jobs now days! I`m sure they let you charge them for these permits!:thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Technically, if you are hauling garbage and debris and billing for it, many areas require you to be licensed in waste hauling at a minimum, even in th e podunks of KY. The guy with the F150 and 16' landscape trailer is hidden fruit the government, for the most part, hasn't gotten around to yet.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

It would be best if you stop the work, contact your client, add a CO to your Invoice an ask if they need to pay you for the additonal charges that would be incurred. When they ask you why you don;t know the rules an regs...Ask them why they didn't inform you about them. Their the GC and should know the Ordinances and Lawas in the area's they cover.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Deltona, Florida is like that about some things. Others they do not care. 

One time I tangled with them over the use of metal vs wood studs in a commercial tenant buildout. 

Drawings allowed for either type and I went with metal. Building Official told me I had to remove them and install wood. He said he framed with wood when he was a GC, his daddy framed with wood and as long as he was the building official all framing in Deltona would be wood. 

I pointed out the approved drawings with his signature allowing for metal. He said it did not matter and started to leave. 

I told him that if he left without signing off on the work that he had already said was installed perfectly that I would contact the state Board of Business and Professional Regulation and have a state building inspector sign off on it. 

But I would need his contact info because I was certain they would want to discuss his inspection certifications and credentials with him when they were done. 

He signed off on the inspection and left. I never had another issue with him.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Florida is the same. Have to have occupational. 

I have only been asked for license or paperwork 2 times. Once when I had my construction company they wanted work comp exemption card and once when I was mowing they wanted to see the sticker on my trailer or truck for BMP Green Certification that all lawn/landscape companies have to have, I had the sticker on my ramp gate but since it was down the inspector couldn't see it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

And friend from back east wonder why i love living in the middle of nowhere. NONE of that BS here other than on the Indian Reservations but they are there own nation so that is understandable. Just more taxes for y'all to pay.........


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MOST of these fees, taxes and other gooberment extortion charges I've never heard of.


But you have to be manly to handle the weather in my state .


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i say its getting just plain stupid anymore and wheres the profit


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Most of the rates didn't have profit in them in my state, I can't imagine how you guys make it in your states with the extortion fees.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

In Nevada you have to have a "Real Estate Permit" $175 per person...everyone has to have them to step on a property that is in some sort of distress....
OH and you have to pass a background check to get it....and that is an additional 25....


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I live in Deltona and I never have a problem with the enforcers around here work-wise unless they want to bug me about my own property. I've done all types of installs including windows and doors and various other PnP orders without incident. Hell I even complain to them about properties I do that have issues such as debris, broken windows, etc. What do you know my previous bids all of a sudden get approved like that from the servicer. Usually they only go to "calls" where a neighbor complains about something. They spend thier weekends removing garage sales signs and other non-regulated signs put out at the corners. No special license is needed here for any type of work, unless your going to the dump, then they might ask you for your commercial sticker. Ive never been asked to produce one in the 10 years ive been doing PnP work.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> I live in Deltona and I never have a problem with the enforcers around here work-wise unless they want to bug me about my own property. I've done all types of installs including windows and doors and various other PnP orders without incident. Hell I even complain to them about properties I do that have issues such as debris, broken windows, etc. What do you know my previous bids all of a sudden get approved like that from the servicer. Usually they only go to "calls" where a neighbor complains about something. They spend thier weekends removing garage sales signs and other non-regulated signs put out at the corners. No special license is needed here for any type of work, unless your going to the dump, then they might ask you for your commercial sticker. Ive never been asked to produce one in the 10 years ive been doing PnP work.


 
I lasted about 10 yrs before dot broke it off in me!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

DOT has lots of experience in that department.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive had DOT numbers for the last 3 years and never failed inspections and they still pull me over at least 2 times a month.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> DOT has lots of experience in that department.


Dot us get on interstate go down next ,get back on interstate and pull into weigh station! then my trailer wasn`t safe to move!I was on a county road ,what a joke!


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

they have portable scales here they will pull you off the road and weigh you on the spot.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

We don't get F-ed with like that with pickups and bumper pull trailers.


With a major east/west and north/south interstates in the area they have a lot of other far larger fish to fry. 

I am plenty familiar with their harassment tactics thanks to my trucking career.


----------



## S&Kpropertyservices (Feb 19, 2013)

Zuse said:


> Towns in South Carolina i have to pay permits to work.
> 
> Hilton Head
> Charleston
> ...


Hey Zuse....we work many of the same areas and had no idea they require permits. What sort of permit do you have, if you don't mind me asking?

Nice to "meet" someone from the same area! :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

S&Kpropertyservices said:


> Hey Zuse....we work many of the same areas and had no idea they require permits. What sort of permit do you have, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Nice to "meet" someone from the same area! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


These are mostly permits to do your basic work,some are 25,55,their really just another form of money for these towns.Do like i did and keep working until someone says something,get your warning and move on.These inspectors in some cases are cops and other are code enforcement guys.

These permits are fairly new,do to the fact that taxes are down,but they do aways give a warning.Who ever issues the warning will tell you where to get the permit.

Hey and BTW I'm looking for a contractor in the Charleston area that needs some work could you send me a PM.


----------

